
Greach: Groovy Conference Madrid - miguelpais
http://greachconf.com/
======
vorg
Did you mean the _Apache_ Groovy conference? It's a contractual requirement by
the 10 members of Groovy's Project Management Committee (PMC) since Groovy
joined the Apache Software Foundation in November 2015 that they tag "Groovy"
as "Apache Groovy" in their first mention of it in any new context such as
this web page. Two of the 8 pictured speakers on that page are PMC members,
including the PMC chairperson. There isn't a single mention of "Apache" on
that page which makes me wonder if those two PMC members are taking their
responsibilities as Apache project managers seriously?

